
Best programming language for high performance (January 2017)? - antfarm
http://lemire.me/blog/2017/01/16/best-programming-language-for-high-performance-january-2017/
======
drallison
For high performance, assembly language is frequently the best choice, at
least for the central algorithmic core. Performance frequently demands access
to the raw machine and a careful balance between the hardware and the
algorithm not available in a modular, flexible, easy-to-understand compiled
programming language. See, for example, the techniques used for the Intel CPUs
in Lee, Victor W., et al. "Debunking the 100X GPU vs. CPU myth: an evaluation
of throughput computing on CPU and GPU." ACM SIGARCH Computer Architecture
News 38.3 (2010): 451-460.

